# Plaster Walls



## diyguru (Jan 12, 2012)

I am looking to purchase my first Home Theater System. I was analyzing the audio components on this forum when I discovered there was this section dedicated to acustics. Upon reading some of the post and recommendations It looks like the room I picked for my Home Theater may not be very good acustically. My house was built in 1925 and has plaster walls and ceilings and wood floors. Not to mention the room is almost square. The room I intended to utilize is my wifes formal living room so anything other than paint on the ceilings and walls will not happen. My question is could I be stressing out to much on which Receiver and Speakers to purchase when the acoutics in the room could rob me of the quality sound I was trying to get? Is it possible to have such bad acoutical quality in a room that no receiver and speakers would perform well?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's certainly going to be a challenge. That said, a nice area rug between you and the speakers, some nice overstuffed furniture, and careful placement of speakers and seating location can certainly make it usable.

Bryan


----------

